# Panjandrum hits 1000!



## DDT

WOW, you were quick!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!​*
Thanks a million for your witty and helpful posts!

DDT


----------



## ILT

Pan:

Thanks for all the wisdom and patience you've shown.

1000 posts of knowledge is not an easy task, no matter how easy you make it seem

 *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*​


----------



## jacinta

What a great addition you are to the forum.  Congratulations!  I feel like you have just started here!


----------



## lsp

He did, Jacinta!! CONGRATS, PJD on the first 1000. Is it some kind of record I wonder, to have done it so fast (nearly 17 posts a day!)? Have you lost weight since joining? I mean, I imagine you gave up something to spend your time here with us, I was wondering if it was meals! At this rate, I'll see you here next week to congratulate you on 2000. I'll wager right now they will be like the first 1000- funny, provocative, earnest- and I look forward to them.
Lsp


----------



## la grive solitaire

CONGRATULATIONS, PANJANDRUM!!​
Your witty and insightful posts are a pleasure to read! ​


----------



## timpeac

Panj - 1000 so quickly! As the others have said, it seems like you just got here, but I will certainly add that if you went away it would no long seem the same without you!

Thanks for all of your helpful and well-considered opinions, a post from you is always worth the reading.

Tim


----------



## Merlin

*It's a blessing to have you here!!! Congratulations and God bless!!!*

  

Saludos!!!!​


----------



## beatrizg

Congratulations on your 1000, Panjandrum!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Your help in the English forum never goes unnoticed! Congratulations!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo Panjandrum, vous savez ce que qualité veut dire ! Vous lire est toujours un plaisir. 

Vos lumières nous éclairent sans cesse !


----------



## Whodunit

*Happy happy 1000, Panj!!!*

Schöne Feier: http://www.epirus.de/images/affen.jpg   ​


----------



## Rayines

*Congratulations, Panjandrum, for many many semantic contributions more!!  *


----------



## Artrella

*    Congratulations Panjandrum...reading your contributions is always a pleasure!    *


----------



## Isotta

Panj--

You've been a delight! Thank you!

Isotta.


----------



## Phryne

*Wow, panjandrun! 1K in less than two months?! Impressive!!! 

!!!CONGRATS!!!​*​


----------



## Eugin

*WOOOAAAAOOO!!!  IT IS AMAZING INDEED HOW FAST THIS GUY HAS REACHED TO HIS FIRST 1000 MILESTONE!!!!*
*
It`s obvious that panjandrum enjoys helping and posting in these forums, as it`s obvious as well that we enjoy enormously reading them!! *
* 
Keep up the goog job, Pan!!!!! *


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Panjandrum!


----------



## Jana337

Molti auguri, Panj! Grazie dell'aiuto nel forum italiano!

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations!   

_*It is truly a pleasure collaborating with someone so generous, intelligent... and prolific!*_


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations, Archipámpano!

 *You add wit and mirth and knowledge in abundance.

May your designer have fun color [colour]-coding all these messages for you!



Un abrazo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## germinal

I enjoy your thoughtful contributions on any subject Panjandrum - it often seems as if you've stepped back and pondered it, taken a slow walk around it, poked it with a stick maybe and then come back to offer us a new and amusing perspective.    

Germinal.

.


----------



## Sev

Bravo *Panjandrum* !


----------



## garryknight

The World Wide Words site got it wrong:


> PANJANDRUM
> A mock title for a person, real or imaginary, who has or, claims to have, great influence or authority.


  PANJANDRUM
One of the most influential, authoritative (in the best possible way), helpful, informative, insightful, witty, and entertaining participants of the WR forums that we've had in its first year of existence.


 And you only just got here... Congratulations!


----------



## elroy

*!الف الف مبروك 

!لقد اعجباني اسلوبك وعبقريتك منذ ان انضممت الى هذا المجتمع​*
*That's to get you back for the Irish!  *
** 
*Although...since you were able to pull that off, who knows what else you might have up your sleeve - so I wouldn't be surprised if you understood that perfectly!  *
** 
*All joking aside, my sincerest thanks and appreciation for combining prodigious intelligence with enviable wit and vouchsafing upon us the privilege of enjoying both! *​


----------



## lauranazario

Oooops.... better late than never! 

Congratulations!
LN


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Panjandrum !!!*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations and thank you for all your wonderful posts and for your help.


----------



## Kelly B

I enjoy your posts immensely. Congratulations!


----------



## LV4-26

Toutes mes félicitations Panjandrum.


----------



## Artrella

*    Congratulations Panjandrum...  It's a pleasure reading your posts....you teach ... always with a touch of humour... Thank you!!    *​


----------



## beri

Happy 1000 to a great person, whom I initially thought was cold and haughty, but who turned out to be very kind and helpful instead


----------



## meili

*Congratulations... Panjandrum... I really am enjoying reading your posts!!!  Charming, Witty and Very HelpFUL!!!*

​


----------



## Alfry

le mie congratulazioni Panjandrum, leggo sempre con piacere i tuoi post


----------



## Phryne

*

Congrats, panjandrun!!!! 


*​


----------



## Like an Angel

Ooops, I'm late, but I'm here to say:

*Congratulations Panjandrum!!! *​


----------



## panjandrum

I would like to say, very quietly, a huge thank-you to you all.

Finding this place has been a total delight for me. The questions I have heard and responded to have taught me SO much about things I didn't even know I didn't know about.

I am completely floored at the knowledge that non-English speakers have of the language I've taken for granted all these years.

I am - well words fail me - I feel so much at home with people who really care about communicating using words, instead of hey what the hell you can guess what I might have meant.

I am delighted beyond belief that I can answer people's questions here, and that they really appreciate the answers.

This is a really, really special place for me. And that is only true because of all of you.

Hey, pass me the tissues someone, this is getting embarrassing.
To quote one of my friends, recently, my eyes are sweating


----------

